# Trane XE 1000 - Fan does not turn on



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

OHM out the motor windings.


----------



## collman (Jun 24, 2011)

Does it mean I need to get an new motor?
Thank for your reply.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Try:
http://www.wikihow.com/Check-an-Electric-Motor
Also, make sure no electricity is going to the system (pull fuses/turn off all involved circuit breakers) or you could get hurt. If unsure, get a pro!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## collman (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. Right, I need a new motor.
I have called several local stores, they don't sell to the public.
Please let me know where can I buy a new motor?
Part# MOT3125


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

collman said:


> Thank you for the reply. Right, I need a new motor.
> I have called several local stores, they don't sell to the public.
> Please let me know where can I buy a new motor?
> Part# MOT3125



I replaced one yesterday. Here is the replacement #

S88-501 ( 1860 48FR 1/4HP )

Johntone Supply

http://www.johnstonesupply.com/stor...nclosed-condenser-fan-motors/prodS88-501.html


----------



## collman (Jun 24, 2011)

I have already called them, they won't sell one to me.


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Emerson-1860-1-...882?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2301f06c12

http://cgi.ebay.com/Q-E-1-4HP-CONDE...163?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb9355613

:thumbsup:


----------



## vln (Jun 19, 2011)

They won't sell to you? Darn, I was going to buy some supplies from them.


----------



## collman (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm going to change the motor only. But, just to make sure, do I need to change the capacitor together when I change the motor?
Thanks.


----------



## collman (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi JJboy,
I did not get the motor yet. My motor is 7.50/370. Emerson 1860 is 5.0/370.
Is it ok to get it?


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes, change the capacitor :thumbsup:


----------



## collman (Jun 24, 2011)

My current dual capacitor is 7.5uf/45uf and it is good condition. Do you mean I get a Emerson 1860 and order a new capacitor with 5.0uf/45uf? If I order a motor with 7.5, can I use my current capacitor? 
Thanks.


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

You can isolate 7.5 and install 5 or buy dual 45/5

http://stores.directhvacsupply.com/-strse-21/45--pls--5-Mfd/Detail.bok


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

New motor new capacitor weather the old one is good or not.


----------



## anhth (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi collman,
How is you AC? Did you get it fixed?


----------

